# Countryside Alliance...



## spotty_pony (3 October 2017)

Do I have to join it to go Hunting? I have never been a member before and have hunted for the past seven seasons but this came up in conversation today and apparently I am supposed to join it to go Hunting. 

I understand it provides Insurance. I am a Freelance Groom/Rider and am already insured privately with another company so is it necessary to join the Countryside Alliance as well?


----------



## spotty_pony (5 October 2017)

Doesn't anyone know?


----------



## FemelleReynard (6 October 2017)

Our hunt stipulate that to hunt with them you have to be a member, I think it's because they offer a good Public Liability insurance policy to members, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Fred66 (6 October 2017)

FemelleReynard said:



			Our hunt stipulate that to hunt with them you have to be a member, I think it's because they offer a good Public Liability insurance policy to members, but I'm not entirely sure.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that it is also to do with the fact that the Countryside Alliance heavily supports hunts that may get caught up in legal battles through actions by LACS, HSA etc


----------



## Orangehorse (6 October 2017)

Our hunt also wants people to join the Countryside Alliance for the above reason.  The insurance cover is very good, are you sure your own insurance covers you for hunting?


----------

